# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Giving Out Your Phone Number to Dream Characters

## Snapple

I just googled "Dream forum" and found my way to this site. This is my first post and I decided to sign up because I wanted to see if anyone else has ever tried doing this.

For as long as I can remember I've periodically had "lucid dreams" (by that I mean that I'm aware that I'm dreaming.). I never had to practice anything or do "reality checks" or meditate or keep journals or anything special. I just, from the time I was a little kid, frequently would be self-aware in my dreams (and still am).

I can't always "control" my dreams to do whatever I want, but once I realize I'm dreaming I (for example) might get up and walk out of a classroom and explore once I realize that it's okay because it's just a dream. I can never really influence dream character's actions though, it's like they have a will of their own.

 I can also make myself wake up when I'm having a scary dream or when I feel like something bad is about to happen by somehow forcing my eyes open (in real life) while I am sleeping. It takes a lot of willpower but I've been doing that since I've been little and wanted to "get out" of a dream I was in.

I also usually dream about people who I have never seen before in my life.

This comes into play with what I've been doing recently, as an experiment.

Last night I was going along with a dream when it suddenly hit me like a ton of bricks that I was dreaming. Sometimes when I realize I'm dreaming I find it hard to stay in the dream. So I immediately began moving fast and trying to explore as much as I could before I woke up while willing myself to stay asleep. 

Anyway, in my dream I was at a massive, multi-floor semi-outdoor place that was like a bar. There were hundreds of dream characters. I remember thinking to myself "how is it even possible for my subconscious to create hundreds of original characters simultaneously." It's at that point that I decided to do what I had done a couple times before: ask a dream character if they were real and give them my phone number.

I approached a random red-haired girl and explained that this was just a dream and asked her if she was apart of my subconscious or an actual person who exists and was in this dream as well. She didn't really give me an answer. So I told her to test it out I would give her my phone number and she should call or text me the next day and then I'd know if some of these "dream characters" were actual people.

I chanted my cell number to her a couple times and then actually started to write it down on a piece of paper. This might've been the first time that I've written in a dream lol. For some reason it was freaking difficult to focus and write down my number, it was like I was a using my wrong hand or something. But I eventually got the number out. I think I woke up soon after that.

So today I've been going about my day and was downstairs when I randomly thought of the dream I had had some hours ago. After that thought arose I went back to whatever I was doing for a little bit and then eventually wandered upstairs to look for my cell. I had one missed call from an unknown number that I missed by only about 20 minutes. Unfortunately when someone *67s their number and dials unknown you can't see the number, or text or call back.

I realize this was almost surely just some telemarketer (even though I never have gotten marketing calls on my cell before), but I still couldn't help but smile and find it a little weird.

Sorry for the long-winded post, I just wanted to share with someone. My question is, to you all, have you ever given out your phone number to dream characters?

 It's the best way I can come up with to test out whether shared dreams are real or not, but I guess it has a lot of variables. Like whoever you're giving your number to has to probably also be self-aware in dreams, has to remember the number (it seems very hard to recall that many digits from a dream) and has to have the nerve to try calling that number if they recall it.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Snapple, welcome to DV. Love the name btw.

Hmmm. I've never given out my phone number to my dream characters, mostly because I never thought about it, and also because I probably wouldn't remember my number anyway haha. But that is really interesting. I would have goosebumps if that happened to me. 

I recommend checking out the Beyond Dreaming forum, you will surely like it there.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask at all.  :smiley:  seeya

----------


## gab

That's a great story. Did she try calling you back again? 

I have read about this and I think the problem was with remembering long phone numbers. But if you tried to memorize it in the dream and then wake up immediately, it could possibly work. Would be awesome if that worked.

----------


## PalmDreamer

I created an email address that exists only for this purpose... the only problem is I've only been lucid once and it wasn't long enough to give anyone my email.

----------


## espsika

> I just googled "Dream forum" and found my way to this site. This is my first post and I decided to sign up because I wanted to see if anyone else has ever tried doing this.
> 
> For as long as I can remember I've periodically had "lucid dreams" (by that I mean that I'm aware that I'm dreaming.). I never had to practice anything or do "reality checks" or meditate or keep journals or anything special. I just, from the time I was a little kid, frequently would be self-aware in my dreams (and still am).
> 
> I can't always "control" my dreams to do whatever I want, but once I realize I'm dreaming I (for example) might get up and walk out of a classroom and explore once I realize that it's okay because it's just a dream. I can never really influence dream character's actions though, it's like they have a will of their own.
> 
>  I can also make myself wake up when I'm having a scary dream or when I feel like something bad is about to happen by somehow forcing my eyes open (in real life) while I am sleeping. It takes a lot of willpower but I've been doing that since I've been little and wanted to "get out" of a dream I was in.
> 
> I also usually dream about people who I have never seen before in my life.
> ...




this sounds interesting. I'm still struggling to a daily lucid dreamer. I believe i can better my waking life via LDing.

----------


## Snapple

No, I haven't had any mysterious unknown phone calls since then which is why I figure it was just some telemarketer. But I have decided that from now on I'm going to stop goofing around when I'm self-aware in dreams (like no more stealing and eating 50000 pastries from a bakery or having fun driving like a reckless maniac) and start making it my main goal to ask dream characters if they are real or apart of my subconscious. And I'll continue giving as many of these dream characters my number as I can. I highly doubt anything will ever come of it, but if I ever did get that strange call, imagine how mind-blowing and awesome that would be?

----------


## SzuruDusk

That's seems like it would be one of the funnest things... just to have conversations with DC's. 

I like PalmDreamer's idea! I'd try to make a really short and catchy email for this. :]

----------


## Snapple

Yeah, I really like the idea of giving out an easy-to-remember email address instead of a phone number. That's a really good idea. It seems way easier and more likely to remember a simple email address than 10 random numbers. I'm going to start doing the email thing instead of the cell number now.

----------


## Signet

> I never had to practice anything or do "reality checks" or meditate or keep journals or anything special. I just, from the time I was a little kid, frequently would be self-aware in my dreams (and still am).



First of all, I must say that you are officially annoying for being a natural lucid dreamer.  (lucky!!  :Cheeky:  )





> I remember thinking to myself "how is it even possible for my subconscious to create hundreds of original characters simultaneously?"



Oh, you'd be surprised what the human mind is capable of.

As for the whole phone number (and even more so the e-mail one), that is AWESOME!  I wish I had thought of it before myself.
However, I must say that shared dreaming is a very rare situation.  Of course, that means that if your are commonly shared that you are a real specialist!

In any case, keep it up!  (And pass me the lucid salsa when you've got enough, okay?)

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

Good lord, that's one hell of a coincidence! It makes you wonder....
Anyhow, it's nice to meet a fellow natural lucid dreamer  :smiley: 
I remember having a similar conversation with a DC once.... I told him to let me know when my dream is collapsing, and help me stabilize it..... well, bang on time, he appeared later on, let me know of my dreams impending collapse, and became a focal point for my stabilization. It's amazing to think that we can communicate with our raw subconscious. Like you, I'm also conducting various experiments to delve deeper into my mind.  :smiley:

----------


## Ekyu

Have fun!  ::D:

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

> Have fun!



Crikey, wasn't expecting that!  :tongue2:

----------


## JoannaB

I have a few thoughts: if shared dreaming is real, then this seems like a great idea, except that even if shared dreaming is real it could be that we can only communicate with others in dreams through a veil of (mis)perceptions and interpretations, so it could be that you say one email address and she hears another even if she is real. Also if shared dreaming is not real then this could be a waste of time which could be better spent in a variety of different ways, taking full advantage of lucid dreams in all kinds of directions instead of limiting oneself to trying to communicate with others based on the assumption that shared dreams are real and that a message such as "My email is xxx" could be properly conveyed and correctly understood. Personally, I would probably not put all my eggs in one basket: while this may be a very good thing to try, but perhaps doing this as the only thing in all one's lucid dreams would be a bit risky, especially if one has a lot of lucid dreams, and if one is not sure whether or not shared dreaming is possible.

----------


## Snapple

Wow, so I haven't posted anything since October on this site. I just stumbled back here after months and remembered my post. I know this is a bit off-topic to the original thread (it does involve me trying to give out an e-mail address to someone in my dream though) but I have something else I want to write down. I'm really hesitant in writing this since it's very personal but, if anything, maybe someone can relate or I'll at least have somewhere to re-read this when I want.

I had a strange dream that really stuck out to me a couple months ago. I believe it occurred in mid-December. I didn't write it down here at the time because it felt too personal, almost wrong. Now that time's passed I feel like I can share it. Unfortunately, since it's been about 4.5 months, most of the intricate details are now gone from my memory; i only remember the main things that happened.

Anyway, I remember being in a huge department store with clothes racks and normal store things all over the place. I was looking through some clothes and talking to some random dream character (I don't remember about what) when I suddenly stopped and stared across the store. There was a group of girls talking and browsing. Among them was my deceased old friend from high school. This friend passed away in a tragic accident about 11 months prior to this dream (January 2012); she was only 21. I immediately stopped what I was doing, said "It's her" and rushed over. I remember approaching her and crying to her as I talked about wishing she hadn't died and things like that. All the while she kept staring at me with a sort of almost amused/sympathetic smile and saying it was okay, like the way a mother might look at/talk to a child crying over something stupid. That's the best way I can describe it.

All of a sudden I started telling her that she should e-mail me so I would know if this whole thing was actually happening and so I would know if I really saw her or if all of this was some random thing I'm dreaming up. I started chanting one of my e-mail addresses to her but she laughed at me and told me to stop. She said something to the affect of "how exactly do you expect me to be able to e-mail you?" It was like she was a teacher trying to make the student realize that what they just said was insanely idiotic but also kind of funny. This question from her seriously stopped me in me tracks and I ended up responding with something like "just try, you should be able to do anything, right?" and she sort of just laughed at me again. 

Because this dream is a couple months old I don't remember how the transition happened, but the next thing I recall is that I am in the restroom in the department store and I am sobbing. I don't think I ever cried like this in a dream before; I am absolutely bawling. So much so that the random dream characters in the other stalls and by the sinks in the restroom start talking to themselves. One asks one of the others why I am crying like that and one of the dream characters responds to the other character "She just saw her dead friend" and the whole restroom lets out an understanding and sympathetic "ohhhh." As I am leaving the restroom they are all looking at me with compassion and understanding.

Again, I can't recall how this next transition happened. All I remember next is the end of the dream. The dream ended with me walking through this door of light (which sounds eye-rollingly cliche, I know, but it's what happened) out into somewhere (a hallway? Outdoors? I don't know). As I was on the other side of the doorway I remember looking back over my shoulder and willing myself to remember this, to not forget what I saw. What I saw was my friend on the other side of the door (the door had a bright light outline). She was sitting Indian-style on the ground and playing an acoustic guitar (which she apparently took up in college while she was still alive) as a bunch of other random people sat crowded around her enjoying the song. She was smiling. I remember I couldn't hear what she was playing, I could only see her grinning and strumming along before the doorway got smaller and smaller as if it was closing but with light. It finally whited out (by that I mean the doorway shut but not in the sense of seeing a big door close, but just seeing light take up the whole doorway until I couldn't see what was inside anymore.) I woke up then.

The only person I told about this dream was my sister. I was telling her, days later, and while I was calmly telling her the story I suddenly burst into tears, shocking myself. It was hard to even verbalize the dream, for some reason. It was a very strange feeling. 

I never got any emails, by the way. Not that I expected to.

 I'm sorry for this incredibly long post but I suddenly felt the urge to write this down tonight.

----------


## JoannaB

Thank you for sharing. <Virtual hug> You know, a lot of people believe that one can communicate with the deceased in dreams. I do not know whether it is possible, but who knows? The alternative possibility is that you may have just needed some closure with your dead friend, and your mind provided you this dream in an effort for closure. Either way, it certainly sounds like a moving dream, and I can understand why it shook you up. I am kind of hoping to someday dream of my grandmother, since I miss her very much.

----------

